# SF Etsy Show - California Crafters



## jules92207 (Nov 7, 2015)

Anyone going to be at the SF Etsy craft show this year the weekend of Thanksgiving? I'm planning on making a trip to SF and would love to come visit your booths if you are there.


----------



## vmakkers (Nov 9, 2015)

Ooooo! I didn't even know they had one. I'm in Sac and would love to meet any fellow soapers.


----------



## annalee2003 (Nov 9, 2015)

Didn't know they had one either! I'm about an hour and a half north of SF. I'd love to possible meet a few fellow soapers as well!


----------



## Spice (Nov 9, 2015)

Gosh, how fun, I will try my best. 

If found this, its at pier 35
https://www.facebook.com/sfetsy/


----------



## doriettefarm (Nov 9, 2015)

Spice said:


> Gosh, how fun, I will try my best.
> 
> If found this, its at pier 35
> https://www.facebook.com/sfetsy/



You had to go posting a link . . . now I NEED one of those plushy crocheted kitties!


----------



## jules92207 (Nov 9, 2015)

^^^Right??? I'm so excited!


----------



## doriettefarm (Nov 9, 2015)

Not that I need to spend 35 bucks on a plushy kitty but I instantly thought 'Christmas present for my parents' when I saw them!  They are sooo hard to buy for because they already have everything they could possibly want.  Except a Vitamix my dad desperately wants one but my mom is putting her foot down on any new kitchen 'gadgets'.  So I could spend alot more money getting the Vitamix and bonus points for pissing my mom off . . . or I could settle for a pair of plushy kitties custom-made to look like their cats Huey & Lewis.  See there, I just talked myself into 2 plushy kitties (and maybe one for myself) because it's hundreds less than a Vitamix (soapers' logic)!


----------



## Spice (Nov 13, 2015)

doriettefarm said:


> Not that I need to spend 35 bucks on a plushy kitty but I instantly thought 'Christmas present for my parents' when I saw them!  They are sooo hard to buy for because they already have everything they could possibly want.  Except a Vitamix my dad desperately wants one but my mom is putting her foot down on any new kitchen 'gadgets'.  So I could spend alot more money getting the Vitamix and bonus points for pissing my mom off . . . or I could settle for a pair of plushy kitties custom-made to look like their cats Huey & Lewis.  See there, I just talked myself into 2 plushy kitties (and maybe one for myself) because it's hundreds less than a Vitamix (soapers' logic)!



Soapers' logic could be a slippery slope!:wave:


----------

